# new CK perfume



## iiifugaziii (Aug 24, 2005)

I was just reading my new magazine I got today and it came with a sample of calvin kleins new europhoria perfume... WOW. I LOVE IT. I hate liking new expensive perfumes... for that exact reason... they're expensive!!! arg. but it smells so yummy and kinda musky.. yet very feminine.


----------



## iiifugaziii (Aug 24, 2005)

actually I researched it online and it's not going to be available until september. I think it's a nord's exclusive.


----------

